# Roaster, grinder and machine



## NAJB (May 19, 2017)

Still on a Roaster learning curve and an ECM Synchronika acclimitisation. The Eureka is now a known quantity.

The step up in roast quality from a Gene Cafe is significant and the new ECM is getting more out of the beans as well.

All this just to get me feeling about 1/4 human in the morning.


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Great setup.

Seeing that roaster on a kitchen top is just surreal - even by the standards of this forum I've never seen such sacrifices made in the name of good coffee! Bravo


----------



## NAJB (May 19, 2017)

In fairness, it is our utility room, not the kitchen. I am not even allowed to have the espresso m/c in the kitchen, where (almost) nothing is allowed to disturb the clean lines of the worktops


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Ha - that makes sense, cool kitchen.

Oh my - a synchronika would make it look even better!?


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

WOW what a set up


----------



## CardinalBiggles (Apr 24, 2017)

NAJB said:


> Still on a Roaster learning curve and an ECM Synchronika acclimitisation. The Eureka is now a known quantity.
> 
> The step up in roast quality from a Gene Cafe is significant and the new ECM is getting more out of the beans as well.
> 
> ...


Impressive stuff. Even down to the Mieles! Clearly a man of taste and quality!


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

well that is a non-compromise setup









just one question, doesn't the smell of the washing machine detergent interfere?


----------



## Densven (Sep 10, 2013)

I like your roaster!! Just got myself one the other day. How you getting on with it?


----------



## NAJB (May 19, 2017)

Densven said:


> I like your roaster!! Just got myself one the other day. How you getting on with it?


Nearly 50kg of roasting to date. I am not sure I am getting the best out of this machine, but am trying to get a session with DaveC organised, or rather I need to get organised, as DaveC has offered me a session!

I can easily better any roast I did on the GC (and I did over 400 on that), so I must be doing something correctly; DaveC's manuals were/are invaluable.


----------

